# camp site in/near london out side the lez zone



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
We are thinking of visiting London at the end of January /February 13 but don't want to be inside the zone we drive an 03 hymer star line 3.8 tons.
thanks for now
George


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

George

C&CC Chertsey is outside the zone, short drive from M25 (west side), it's a bit of a hike into central london. CC Gatwick south of the M25, a bit noisy! But 35 mins from Victoria on the train from Gatwick Station( 10 mins on the bus or short taxi trip). Not sure whether the Lea valley sites are in the LEZ, on "your" side of London, though!

http://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en/content/cms/where-to-stay-and-short-breaks/sewardstone-campsite/


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

scottie said:


> Hi
> We are thinking of visiting London at the end of January /February 13 but don't want to be inside the zone we drive an 03 hymer star line 3.8 tons.
> thanks for now
> George


I take it you have checked your reg no. online to be sure you're not compliant?

https://lowemissionzone.tfl.gov.uk/b/pb/lezComplianceProvideVRM.faces?referrer=lez


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is one in theydon bois. It's out side a run like an Aire. £12 a night. It's about a mile/mile annd a halfs walk to the central line. Think its in the data base. If not pm me


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

What about the CC site at Welwyn Gdn City. Not too far from the station. Certainly outside the LEZ. 

If you check and find that you are compliant with the LEZ then my favourite is Crystal Palace CC site. One bus to the West End. No. 3 stops on Crystal Palace Parade and takes about 30 mins to Trafalgar Square, Picadilly Circus and Oxford St.

All the best, Gary.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

some of the lee valley ones are inside the lez, some are outside, the newly refurb one at dobbs weir is OK, and easy to cycle to the station.

Some it depends on which motorway you are coming down to us by. 

I would also look at henlow lakes, its not far to the station which gives easy access to London.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi
Checked it and it says " your vehicle is non-compliant "

so no luck there.

And thank for all the sites we will need to work out best route from up here,Yorkshire,
Thanks


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

The Camping club site at Abbywood the train station is 5 mins walk and 20 mins to Charing cross 
Billywiz


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

billywiz said:


> The Camping club site at Abbywood the train station is 5 mins walk and 20 mins to Charing cross
> Billywiz


The Abbey Wood site is within the LEZ

Chris


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Aldborough Hall Farm CL - We've stayed in it twice.
Well priced at £10 a night, 15-20 minute walk to tube station and nice restaurant next door to the site.

Nice owner. Lots of peacocks on site - they like to sit (and ****) on your rooflights - first time I've ever looked up at the underbelly of a peacock from inside the van!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/aldborough-hall-farm-campsite.html


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi I don't think Abbey Wood site is inside the zone as far as I know
Billywiz


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi just did a check you are right it is within the zone was mixed up with the congestion zone sorry
Billywiz


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> billywiz said:
> 
> 
> > The Camping club site at Abbywood the train station is 5 mins walk and 20 mins to Charing cross
> ...


and it's Caravan Club :roll:


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello George.
If you're not adverse to a CS site, Wollett Hall Farm on the A223
in the Sidcup/ Bexley area is 5min drive from both the A2 and A20.
Bexley station is 15 min walk there is also a bus service to Bexley.
Trains from Bexley call at Lewisham for connection to the DLR. Also London Bridge,Waterloo, Charing Cross and Cannon Street ( for the City) Fare price off peak would be about £7/£8 return.???for the 35/45 minuit trip.
There is a farm shop on site,and meals are served in the White Cross pub a 5 min walk away.
Post code DA14 5ET. Location in the new CCC book 177 37 
Unfotunatly I have never used it as I live only 5 mile away, but it looks presentable from the road.
PS If your good lady wants some shopping Blue Water is a short drive down the A2.

Satchel


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I can second the vote for Aldborough Farm. Hookups if you want it and 15 minutes to tube.


----------



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

I asked the same question a few weeks ago as I wanted to visit london with the kids. I travelled down the M1 from Midlands and Henlow lakes was recommended. Half an hour from J13 M1. Brilliant site. Clean, warm shower block, newly refubished. 5 minute walk to station and 30 mins into Kings Cross. Family of four cost 34 quid on train. Pitch 24 pounds per night with prepayment card for electric. I cannot recommend this site highly enough. Might even go back for New Year. Hope this helps.


----------



## IzzyJnr (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi

I live right on the LEZ boarder in kent/ bexley area and have a t reg transit. Loads of people still drive inand out( myself included ) but just not on the main road ie a20 and a2 where the camaras are. you can go to the abby wood site which i believe is CC site. i would then park up and use public transport for the duration of your break. if you drive around - you will get caught by anpr camaras that automatically check you plates. if you need more info please let me know and i will provide the back route in.
in lots of lez zones you will see no camaras because they cannot afford/ enforce to police the zone. I think the scheme is more designed to stop people in that catchment area ie the lez zone from buying and running old polluting vans where theres a will ............


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

satchel said:


> Hello George.
> If you're not adverse to a CS site, Wollett Hall Farm on the A223
> in the Sidcup/ Bexley area is 5min drive from both the A2 and A20.
> Bexley station is 15 min walk there is also a bus service to Bexley.
> ...


Unfortunately Woollett Hall Farm is also within the LEZ. This CS had occurred to me as we were their first campers there last April, but I checked and they are just within the LEZ .

Chris


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello Chris.

Glad you are awake and saved my future embassesment.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Gary1944 said:


> What about the CC site at Welwyn Gdn City. Not too far from the station. Certainly outside the LEZ.
> 
> If you check and find that you are compliant with the LEZ then my favourite is Crystal Palace CC site. One bus to the West End. No. 3 stops on Crystal Palace Parade and takes about 30 mins to Trafalgar Square, Picadilly Circus and Oxford St.
> 
> All the best, Gary.


Being compliant, I'm happy to drive round the M25 and we like Abbeywood or Crystal Palace.

However, we've used Common Woods (Welwyn) and it is a typical high standard Caraven Club site, with electricity included in the site fees. It is a short walk to the hospital, where frequent buses take you to the station. Travel into the City is swift (consider changing at Seven Sisters to save a trek along tunnels). A taxi late at night was not much more than the bus fare. The trip to Welwyn saves time coming from the north.

However, the cost of the extra public travel makes it as expensive as using fuel, paying tolls when going round the M25 to Abbeywood, where a day ticket is only £10: OK for us but not for you.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## sheila1947 (Nov 23, 2012)

*crystal palace caravan club site*

Has anyone stayed at crystal Palace caravan club site and if so how did they find it We have booked to stay in September


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

4maddogs said:


> I can second the vote for Aldborough Farm. Hookups if you want it and 15 minutes to tube.


This is unfortunately inside the LEZ too. 

Steve


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but there are some very useful and relevant campsite addresses in it. 

And this is related information that will affect others who like to visit London.

We usually stay at Crystal Palace or Lee Valley, both of which are in the current LEZ zone. But we are compliant at Euro 4.

From next year the Ultra Low Zone is to be extended to the North and South circulars..............it was supposed to have started on October 2020 but has now been put back to either Feb 2021 or October 2021...................depending where you read it.

BUT the standards for the LEZ are also to be tightened to Euro 6 if you are over 3500 and will cost £100 a day if you are not.

Like many others we have been upplated to 3850 so will fall into this. But, of course, the engine is still emitting the same. 

So it looks like some good business for those sites outside the current LEZ zone.........it maybe one of the reason the Crystal Palace site was/is going to close.

Anyway these addresses are very useful and there may be others.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a question but wasn't it our current PM who stated very firmly that the way MH are dealt with under the LEZ was very unfair and that he would correct it once elected .......?

I am sure that I can remember that...

Oh yes, here is a reminder.....

https://www.mayorwatch.co.uk/boris-blames-europe-for-lez-3-implementation/

You cannot trust him as far as you could kick him....

We have had similar questions in the past, but ended up at a CL further out towards Westerham off the Biggin Hill road... but I cannot remember the name, sorry....


----------

